# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Rodem, robotic wheelchair, tmsuk Co., Ltd., Munakata-City, Fukuoka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - tmsuk Co., Ltd.

Home page - tmsuk.co.jp/en/rodem

tmsuk-uk.co.uk/rodem-mobility-aid-robotics

----------


## Airicist

tmsuk RIDE-ROID RODEM / Robot maker

Published on Nov 19, 2017




> In today’ s ageing society, RODEM was developed to realize a society where it is easy for everyone to live.
> RODEM is an entirely new product, which was created from scratch, not from existing concepts.
> Based on the concept of “A high quality of life, to all” , 
> tmsuk is supporting the movement to widen the users living area and increase their quality of life.
> Depending on the rider’ s intent, the RODEM can be a robot, a vehicle or a wheelchair.
> tmsuk wishes to break down the barriers facing elderly and disabled people, so that everyone will be able to use the RODEM to the fullest.
> We plan on introducing this new Universal Vehicle in Japan and to the rest of the world.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotic wheelchair gives you a piggyback ride"
It promises to be much more accommodating for some patients.

by Jon Fingas
December 17, 2017

----------

